

"Java's Forgotten Forebear" - thewonggei
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/javas-forgotten-forbear?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IeeeSpectrum+%28IEEE+Spectrum%29

======
bediger
As Goethe once wrote, "Everything has been thought of once. The problem is to
think of it again."

